# Pedal assembly re&re



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

67 GTO standard steering and 3 spd on the floor. Need to replace worn clutch pedal assembly. Do I have to remove or just move the steering column?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

fairly sure if its original , just pull the long bolt out that the brake and clutch pedal hang with...
5/8" one end 11/16 the other ... I guess gm assembly line workersonly had 1 wrench of each...

my 68 9's are this way pretty dure 67 hangs the same..

you might pull your seat out to make it easier ,,,


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Seems straight forward. My girth necessitates seat removal. Thank you for the speedy response BLK69JUDGE


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

When you say assembly that implies mounting bracket as well.
Please clarify "Worn Pedal" ??


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> When you say assembly that implies mounting bracket as well.
> Please clarify "Worn Pedal" ??
> View attachment 141505


A good friend of mine with superior electrical skills n knowledge was under the dash when we were cleaning up Mcgyvred wiring my dad did over the years and swapping in led dash lights. He described issues to me. For sure the pedal assy, rod and likely the zee bar. Excessive slop in the pedal.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

OK without seeing it, sound like a bushing issue??
It may be to a point where the holes have wallowed out and might need to be welded up and re-drilled and/or replaced with new or good used pieces.


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

If you need a complete replacement. I have a nice complete original assembly I took out of a 67 I had years ago. It is in storage right now that is 1 1/2 hrs away and I am going that way tomorrow, but If I remember correctly, (don't quote me on it) it had new bushings and new rubber brake/clutch pads. I will post it w/pic on the parts for sale section if you want. Let me know ASAP because I won't bring it home if I don't have to.


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Autie1969GTO said:


> If you need a complete replacement. I have a nice complete original assembly I took out of a 67 I had years ago. It is in storage right now that is 1 1/2 hrs away and I am going that way tomorrow, but If I remember correctly, (don't quote me on it) it had new bushings and new rubber brake/clutch pads. I will post it w/pic on the parts for sale section if you want. Let me know ASAP because I won't bring it home if I don't have to.
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Hopefully I catch you while you're still at storage. Just read your post. Pics and price eould be great. Thank you.


----------



## Autie1969GTO (Mar 5, 2019)

Sorry, I am already home.


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Autie1969GTO said:


> Sorry, I am already home.





Autie1969GTO said:


> Sorry, I am already home.


NP not dead in the water yet. My car is stored until May 1st, so if you're back out to your storage area between now and then please send pics and price.


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hey Autie, Joe here, our pedal assemblies are different bit I'll marry something out of the two assemblies and make it work. Posting pic of my assembly.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Honeyharbour62 said:


> Hey Autie, Joe here, our pedal assemblies are different bit I'll marry something out of the two assemblies and make it work. Posting pic of my assembly.


Looks similar to my '68 pedals (not the clutch linkages). Is your car an original 4-speed car or was it added?


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Your exploded view looks like my posted pic PJ. Autie's assembly is from a disc brake car. My standard brake pedal is definitely more robust. I'll make it work. The connection from clutch pedal to the pushrod is definitely different from 66t to 67. Pontiac definitely builds excitement. I really appreciate all the help from the forum in this short period.


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

My car is the Dearborn 3 speed as ordered by my dad in 66


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

Further research in Ames catalogue and I found that for some reason my car got the 68 clutch assembly. Maybe because it was built late in December 66?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Honeyharbour62 said:


> Further research in Ames catalogue and I found that for some reason my car got the 68 clutch assembly. Maybe because it was built late in December 66?


Dec '66 build makes it a 1967. I can't see how a '68 clutch pedal assembly would have gotten in there that early, but I am no clutch pedal expert. I am going by my '68 Service manual for the diagram and the photo of the clutch pedal and it's shape as compared to the '67 pedal looked as your was a '68 set-up.

My '68 Lemans has the Dearborn 3-speed. I don't think that has any bearing on it. The clutch countershaft was changed in '68. It is a 2-piece design that pivots to allow for the engine to torque over - look at my diagram and you will see to the left side of the countershaft the swivel section that bolts up to the mounting boss on the engine. Look at the other diagram and you see it is a straight tube. This set-up is much better than the earlier '67 and back, so maybe yours was upgraded or replaced? Check your countershaft and that will tell you.


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

1966:

















1967:


----------



## Honeyharbour62 (Jul 15, 2018)

GTOJUNIOR said:


> 1966:
> View attachment 142660
> 
> View attachment 142661
> ...


Well I thought it may have been another driveway fix by my dad (he's not here to confirm or deny) but from Jr's pics my assembly looks correct for 67 even though exploded views definitely differ. The Pontiac service manual however verifies PJ's post. The intermediate rod looks like it was rotated top to bottom between the two years. Just to add to the confusion both ends of mine are turned in toward the center of the vehicle. I'm not researching any further, long story short I'll work with what I have. As always, I very much appreciate everyone's help. Btw PJ very sorry to hear about the demise of you PY account.


----------

